# Vent at Plumbing Chase



## Trang (Sep 11, 2017)

We want to run a vent for the toilet in the plumbing chase and out at the top.  This plumbing chase is a 6 inches exterior furred wall.  Will this comply with the California Code? What is the distance requirement of the vent pipe from the top of the wall surface?

We are looking into the Studor Maxi-Vent and heard that this product can by-pass some of the code requirements.  Does any one know about this product?


----------



## fatboy (Sep 11, 2017)

Welcome...........check with the AHJ........some do not allow "Studor" (AAV) vents.........if it can be vented conventionally.


----------



## cda (Sep 11, 2017)

Welcome

Give it a day, there are some Californians on the site


----------



## mark handler (Sep 11, 2017)

Air admittance valves were not adopted by the state of CA
Some jurisdictions do allow them with conditions
Here is a link for the city of la
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...18.pdf&usg=AFQjCNGAlwB2pjMRwo8jCGTtjd39yIVu0g


----------



## sspan (Sep 12, 2017)

IAPMO & ICC listed but IAPMO will not put it in code, I've call IAPMO about this.
AHJ might allow in outdoor area BBQ sink but not within building.


----------

